# 95 altima wont start please help



## Rethon (Jan 6, 2009)

I have figured out that my fuel pump is not turning on i have removed the cover under the back seat and turned the car over, It cranks but does not start there is no fuel being pumped and i dont know how to check the wires or harness for the pump if that may be the problem, I have checked all of the fuses and relays which are working fine and changed the fuel and air filter also the spark plugs figuring that had something to do with it but I was wrong so if anyone can help me out it would be very much appreciated as I dont have the $1000 or so to put it in a shop or the extra $425 for a fuel pump and install it myself if I dont need a new one in the first place, so what am I missing?


----------



## derkk (Jan 6, 2009)

Are you getting spark? Some cars won't spew gas unless you're getting spark. If you're not getting spark, go down that path. You might need to get the timing adjusted or fixed (check distributor)

If it's getting spark, don't worry about this.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

With the vehicle cold, remove the gas line from the fuel filter(on firewall) and see if there is gasoline present. BE CAREFUL- IT IS UNDER PRESSURE! If there is fuel under pressure present, then I would rule out the fuel pump. Check the hose going into the filter fron the tank and also check for the presence of gasoline. If gasoline is present, then you may have a bad fuel pressure regulator. Hope this helps......


----------



## Rethon (Jan 6, 2009)

there is no gas in the fuel lines i changed the filter the other day and not a drip cam out but the old filter was so clogged up that i couldnt even blow air through it so iam thinking that the fuel pump was overloaded and quit there is spark on all four cylinders too just no power to the pump or the pump is blown


----------



## Rethon (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks to everyones advice my fuel pump was just stuck there was a small rock inside it I am not sure how it could of got there but it was there, works fine now.


----------

